# Puppy hunting...wish I could drive =(



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The red sable girl has gone and I can't get hold of the people who have the girl with the white blaze down her face. A girl I had my eye on has been reduced to £595 and she's gorgeous. Comes from a good breeder with young kids. Socialised with cats and dogs. Pics of them interacting well with the young child. 12 weeks insurance. Care card. Vaccine card. Puppy pack. Details of worming programme. One and only problem is they're in Cambridge, a 3 odd hour drive away and no one who is willing to take us that far =( I want the one with the white sock.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

They are adorable! I hope you can find someone to drive you.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh jeez, look at that cutie. I just love her white socks and black mask! I assume that is one of the parents behind them. He or she is very pretty. The breeder sounds very good as well. Is there any chance you could take a train or bus to get there? We had to take a 2.5 hour train to Stockholm to get Gemma. It was a bit pricey but well worth it! Maybe since you were going to pay £100 more for the other ones, you could put that towards a train ticket for this girl?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I may try to look into it if I hear nothing from the other breeder. My other half isn't keen on putting the puppy through a busy train ride. Will have to see what he says.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah, don't sweat the train ride! We did it with Gemma and she was a little freaked out at first, but after a few minutes she just fell asleep in my lap. When we got home, she was totally fine and acted as if she never had to ride the scary train. We also don't drive so a ride or the train was our only option, and no one was available to drive us. I wasn't going to chance losing out on Gemma waiting for someone to give us a ride, so I said screw it, we're taking the train! All worked out perfectly fine.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ooohhh this baby's precious too! :love2:
You have good taste. 

I hope everything works out the way you wish in the end. Don't be too upset if
it doesn't work with this pup, everything happens for a reason, you'll get the pup
that's meant for you. I remember going through this with Caitlin, her search
seemed never-ending, but it all lead to the most fabulous little Chi. Good luck!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG!!!! How gorgeous is she?? And if that is mom or dad in the background, they are beautiful too! Do what Caitlin said, take the train! Love her!! I'm sad the other breeder hasn't responded! Boo.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

We drove 10 hours round trip to get Miya in West Virginia! It was a beautiful drive, I loved it.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ooohhh this baby's precious too! :love2:
> You have good taste.
> 
> I hope everything works out the way you wish in the end. Don't be too upset if
> ...


Yep, LS is correct. I thought I was NEVER going to find my perfect little girl, but everyone here kept me hopeful and soon enough, Gemma turned up. Then I put down my deposit and hopped on the soonest train I could to get her, hehe. I even traveled by train to see another puppy but didn't get her because she was ill, and we called and mailed about many puppies from many breeders that we thought we were going to get but we were too late or they would end up selling the puppy to another person when they had told us we were next in line to come visit. But I am glad we did not get any other puppy because Gemma is perfect inside and out. So don't worry, when it's meant to be, you will get your perfect pup.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, i hope you can get there somehow... She is so cute, love her white sock and the Adult dog in the back is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep....that's her mum. I'd definitely drive it if could drive and had a car! I'm going to email and see if I can get an address and work out if I can get there. 

Thank you LS...I think I have good taste too  And you have to agree because I think both of your girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are beautiful  If both are still available, wait 'til you meet them to decide which one - personality is way more important than looks. 

I remember reading a thread on here one time about picking personality on pups - there were all kinds of little tests you did on them, such as sitting on the floor and seeing who came over to you, and loads of other things - can't find it now though  

My chis are total opposites - one is real laid back, cool dude nothing ruffles his feathers, all he wants is cuddles. The other is a feisty little miss, always in on action, would spend all day sitting on the back step of the garden waiting for action, like a bird flying by or better still to land in the garden to chase, hunts around the flower beds following ants or anything that moves - while her brother is laid back snoring somewhere.

Amazing how different pups can be..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja was 2.5 hrs from me one way the breeder offered to deliver him for free and she did  I'd email and see what happens u never know!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ninja was 2.5 hrs from me one way the breeder offered to deliver him for free and she did  I'd email and see what happens u never know!


Wow, that's awesome. Gemma's breeder was kind enough to travel to the train station with her RV to meet us with Gemma so we didn't have to find our way to where she lived in the city and also worry about making it back to our train in time. I agree that it's a good idea to call and just explain your situation! You never know what they may suggest or offer to do.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Omg that wee one with the socks and mask is so adorable! She reminds me of baby Sugar!
I share ur pain me n my hubby can't drive either, it sucks  esp for puppy hunting! 
I wud MAKE someone drive me lol, seriously I really would, if I had to have her. Failing that, like others said check out train options. Good luck


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aquarius said:


> They are beautiful  If both are still available, wait 'til you meet them to decide which one - personality is way more important than looks.
> 
> I remember reading a thread on here one time about picking personality on pups - there were all kinds of little tests you did on them, such as sitting on the floor and seeing who came over to you, and loads of other things - can't find it now though
> 
> ...


Yea...I read all sorts of stuff on that before I got Mylo. That's how I chose him. I fell in love with the pictured him buti would have taken all 3 home if I could. I chose him because he wasn't the most dominant of the litter. His brother kept chewing, trying to get my attention while Mylo and his other brother fell asleep in my lap. The other brother was more timid though. Mylo was a nice middle.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Love, love, love, what a stunner!!! 

Can u not get them to meet you half way, catch a train ... I won't suggest the hitchhiking or train surfing 

You do know why you're missing out on all these pups don't you - because when YOURS becomes available you'll get it, the universe is conspiring against you to make sure you find she who has your name on her forehead. The darn thing does that to us, the universe I mean, and whilst we get all sad & torn up, stamp our feet, scream & yell (even silently), eventually all will be revealed when you hold the right one in your arms  Just know that everything is exactly as it should be at any given time, and there is a reason for everything, no matter how insignificant it may seem so that at the end of the day what was meant to happen does


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Love, love, love, what a stunner!!!
> 
> Can u not get them to meet you half way, catch a train ... I won't suggest the hitchhiking or train surfing
> 
> You do know why you're missing out on all these pups don't you - because when YOURS becomes available you'll get it, the universe is conspiring against you to make sure you find she who has your name on her forehead. The darn thing does that to us, the universe I mean, and whilst we get all sad & torn up, stamp our feet, scream & yell (even silently), eventually all will be revealed when you hold the right one in your arms  Just know that everything is exactly as it should be at any given time, and there is a reason for everything, no matter how insignificant it may seem so that at the end of the day what was meant to happen does


Thanks Dee  I do believe in things happening for a reason...I just hope it happens quickly. I've always been far too impatient! Oh and I'm sure you'll appreciate the news that I'm going to purchase the Buttons and Bear bed tomorrow!


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh She is gorgeous! Hope you find a way to be able to bring her home!
finger crossed for you!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

AND, do you know what I like most about her .... the few white hairs on her muzzle - basically that means when she starts to get old and grey, the first sign is always white hair on the muzzle and the more and more white it becomes over the years, the more and more conscious you become that the end is looming ever closer. With a white muzzle there's not that daily reminder as the whiteness keeps creeping upwards and onwards. Silly, I know, but having experienced it with my beloved Mini Foxie, I found it was a perpetual reminder of the previous 15 years memories, knowing there weren't going to be too many more to create - sentimental idiot I am.

Right, off to force feed some brats that won't eat breaky.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> AND, do you know what I like most about her .... the few white hairs on her muzzle - basically that means when she starts to get old and grey, the first sign is always white hair on the muzzle and the more and more white it becomes over the years, the more and more conscious you become that the end is looming ever closer. With a white muzzle there's not that daily reminder as the whiteness keeps kreeping upwards and onwards. Silly, I know, but having experienced it with my beloved Mini Foxie, I found it was a perpetual reminder of the previous 15 years memories, knowing there weren't going to be too many more to create - sentimental idiot I am.
> 
> Right, off to force feed some brats that won't eat breaky.


Cool Lady has a little white mask that gives way to her black mask. I absolutely love the white socks and black mask. I think you said the mom is in the picture, she really looks like lady. This is my favorite pup of the three. Hope it works out!!


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

How precious!! Hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Ooooh too sweet! 

Definitely remember that you will find the one you're suppose to be with. I was in contact with at least 5 before I finally got Stella. Searched for months! But there is no doubt in my mind that the universe was holding out for Stella and I to find each other... we're too much alike for it to not be true! And, though I was originally more drawn to her sister -- the rambunctious feisty one -- I knew deep down from the moment Stella touched me that it was gonna be her and me against the world for the rest of forever.

When it's right, you'll know. Otherwise, just keep a stiff upper lip, and trust


----------



## booandalf (Sep 17, 2012)

The puppies look very much like Alfie when he was younger. Are they from north Wales?


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Hope you find your perfect puppy


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey girl - what you doing? I have this vision of you rushing around the back blocks looking at Chi's and all of a sudden a post will appear saying "Meet my new ball of fluff"


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

booandalf said:


> The puppies look very much like Alfie when he was younger. Are they from north Wales?


No, Cambridge unfortunately. If it was north Wales I might actually be able to go! The search continues.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> No, Cambridge unfortunately. If it was north Wales I might actually be able to go! The search continues.



Aw, I take it you were unable to make it to this puppy? Oh well, that just means she's not meant for you. I bet you're so tired of hearing that by now, I sure was when I was looking for Gemma, but I promise, the wait is going to pay off!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Caitlin. I'm trying to stay positive and not get too frustrated. There are lovely pups out there but they're all so far away that it would cost a few hundred pounds just to travel to get them. 

Haha, that's a great image Dee! If running around back alleys searching for a chi was likely to be fruitful then I'd be out there every day!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks Caitlin. I'm trying to stay positive and not get too frustrated. There are lovely pups out there but they're all so far away that it would cost a few hundred pounds just to travel to get them.
> 
> Haha, that's a great image Dee! If running around back alleys searching for a chi was likely to be fruitful then I'd be out there every day!


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??? What the heck has happened to my beloved UK that it would cost a few hundred quid, and take more than a day to get to ANYWHERE????

OK, let's sort this, can your b/friend drive? Do you have a friend you could give fuel money to? Ask sellers to meet you half way? When I go over there, I hire a little zoom box for just a few quid a day, & scoot from one end of the country to the other, right up into Nth Scotland for very little cost, finding youth hostels or B&B's along the way. Heck, if I can't do that any more I'll be devo'd (if I ever get over there again). 

See, over here, we will drive 2,000 kms non-stop to get where we're going, but the Brits seem to think 100 miles is the ends of the earth by comparison, which I never really could get my head around lol. For example, when driving to work in this capital city of 1m's of people, I could get up to speeds of 120kph on surburban commuter highways in peak hour traffic, again, NOT something the Brits or Americans can relate to 'coz they spend their lives stuck in traffic jams in cities & even suburban highways like ours is. It's nothing for an Aussie to drive at 110kph for 12 hours straight with just a couple of wee stops, I've done it many, many times, but with those 2,000km trips it pays to share the driving if you can.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks Caitlin. I'm trying to stay positive and not get too frustrated. There are lovely pups out there but they're all so far away that it would cost a few hundred pounds just to travel to get them.
> 
> Haha, that's a great image Dee! If running around back alleys searching for a chi was likely to be fruitful then I'd be out there every day!


Wow, that's a lot. I know that feeling, though. I saw so many puppies that I wanted but they were way too far away. My boyfriend wasn't willing to go further than Stockholm which is 2.5 hours from here by train. There were puppies in Göteborg (Gothenburg, the other big city in Sweden) a few times that I loved by my boyfriend refused to ride a 7-8 hour train back and forth. It was frustrating. My search for Gemma took just about two months, but at least it gave me plenty of time to prepare and read up here.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm, my boyfriends have never refused me anything, and nor would they dare. I seriously can't imagine what that would be like.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

No. Boyfriend can't drive and neither can any of my friends. My sister will drive me do far but an 8 hour round trip she won't do. One she gets stressed about driving places she doesn't know and two she has young kids to look after. I looked into pet couriers but the quotes were 200-300 and the train cost over £100 per ticket but then we'd have to switch train. I guess she wasn't meant to be.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

How frustrating for you. I wish I was closer, I'd take you. I don't think my Jeep could handle the trip over there, though. Although, I would be a neat excuse to visit a country, wouldn't it?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. That's so nice of you. Would be a good excuse to visit another country...mint be a bit far for you though! Where do you live?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in the United States, Texas actually. 
Always wanted to go see England. And, I do wish I could help you find your baby.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow...that would certainly be quite the drive!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> How frustrating for you. I wish I was closer, I'd take you. I don't think my Jeep could handle the trip over there, though. Although, I would be a neat excuse to visit a country, wouldn't it?


I can't believe you said that, I was going to post up the exact same thing AND I too have a Jeep, mine's a fully modded Wrangler that probably would make it  

Oooh, but how the Brits would hate my Jeep called "Pink Bits", she's everything they HATE in a car! She's dripping with chrome, lifted way up in the air, jet black with hot pink decals all over her (longhorns, Girl's Jeep, Mine Not His, Evil Inside as per the Pentium Logo), shiny American Racing rims, huge knobbly USA Mickey Thomson tyres etc. They're so into their Range Rovers & Landies giggles. Still, I do have 2 x MGB's to take away the stigma of the Jeep, love them to bits, just never drive them.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think it sounds amazing! Definitely come over... You can stock up on Soreen and Buttons and Bear.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I think it sounds amazing! Definitely come over... You can stock up on Soreen and Buttons and Bear.


Stand by, I'll start a thread when I get back from the Docs in an hour or so  It'll be titled, show us your quirky dog mobile


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So Melissa, any new possibilities?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Unfortunately not. The good ones are either boys, far away, stupidly expensive or all three! I'll keep you all updated though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, I wish you good luck in your puppy search. 

What exactly are you looking for? A long coat female?
Do you have other preferences?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep, long coat female. Good breeder. Somewhere I can get to by public transport or less than 50 miles drive. I want an interesting colour, different to mylo. I like black masks or unusual markings. Love chocolate ones. I'd love one that looked like Sugar, Spice or Leo. I'm sure there are more beautiful chis on here is low one like but it's 4.30am and I can't think! Speaking of which, I'm going back to sleep!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Melissa, I'm not too far away from you near Blackpool, I drive i'l help you out if I can.


----------



## Kwiebs (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh wow isnt that nice! Hope you two can sort something out!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Trains aren't too bad at all !  I got both Zeus and Isis by train it took 3hours to get back with Isis!! As long as they're warm and don't need to poo like Zeus did she'll be absolutely fine. Get a carrier put her blanket in there or hold her she'll be fine I promise you. I had isis wrapped in my wolly scarf lol she was a little nervous at first but she just went to sleep in my arms  xxx


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Melissa, I'm not too far away from you near Blackpool, I drive i'l help you out if I can.


How LOVELY of you!!! There you go hun! X


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Hmm, my boyfriends have never refused me anything, and nor would they dare. I seriously can't imagine what that would be like.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!! X


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Melissa, I'm not too far away from you near Blackpool, I drive i'l help you out if I can.


Aw, that's so sweet of you. My sister has said that she'll drive me anywhere near by but doesn't want to travel far


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

CheyMUA said:


> Trains aren't too bad at all !  I got both Zeus and Isis by train it took 3hours to get back with Isis!! As long as they're warm and don't need to poo like Zeus did she'll be absolutely fine. Get a carrier put her blanket in there or hold her she'll be fine I promise you. I had isis wrapped in my wolly scarf lol she was a little nervous at first but she just went to sleep in my arms  xxx


It would be several train rides so it would take a long time but gor the most part it's that it costs far too much.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> It would be several train rides so it would take a long time but gor the most part it's that it costs far too much.


Oh yeah I see where you're coming from - with Zeus and Isis it only cost me about £10 plus a travel card which was fine as they were 'bargain pups' LOL!!

I hope you find a solution honey and btw she is stuuuuunnniiinngg!!!  x


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The puppy is a fair price - reduced to £595 but a ticket to Cambridge alone on a weekend at short notice is over £100 and my Other half doesn't want me to go alone.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Your pup is out there, you just haven't found her yet. 
When we decided to get a puppy I wrote a list of requirements (smooth fawn bitch, with my preferred 'look', within a 2 hour drive and our budget, brought up the way I prefer by a breeder I like) and started searching thinking it would take months. We located Bambi within a fortnight! Plus she was only 45 minutes away (and £50 under budget!) It was meant to be


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

AussieLass, your Jeep sounds awsome. lol I know mine can make the trip over land, it's that little puddle I'd have to jump from the US to well, anywhere else that I think mine may have an issue with.  But I want to see what it's lke to drive on the 'other' side of the road. 

My Jeep isn't set up nearly as nicely as yours, but, the back seat is laid down and I have two crates (one med, one small) set up in it with room for goodies or another crate.  My whole life has gone to the dogs. There's even poo bags and spare water - just in case.


----------

